# Congratulations Campmg!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Way to go, Mitch!*






















I always enjoy your comments and wit! Keep it coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes Mitch, your posts always make me laugh







I enjoy your dry humor!
Keep em comin









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!

Congrats, Mitch!!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doug Love what you've done with the OB









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Mitch!

Your posts are always informative and VERY entertaining.

Keep up the good work!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WTG Mitch!
Congratulations on 2000 posts!!
I love your posts...I can always count on yours to be pretty darn funny







Never know what you're gonna blurt out next









Keep 'em coming!
Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mitch on hitting the 2000 mark
















Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job Mitch...keep up the good work!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....

That is a huge milestone for sure. Keep the posts and humor coming.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words. I can't believe I made 2000 posts already. Don't tell my DW.

I noticed that I became a member last Christmas Eve, December 24th. As skippershe pointed out, I must have been too excited and not able to sleep waiting for Santa.

Thanks to everyone on this site for making it the great place it is. You can usually say about most things that you get out of it what you put into it but this site has given me a lot more in return. I had a lot of help and insight before deciding to buy an Outback and have received a ton of help since owning it. I have really enjoyed joining all of you this past year.

Happy Holidays,

Mitch


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh, jeez, Mitch!!!
Ya don't have to get all mushy on us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Awww, he aint so funny.

Inside joke.







Way to go Mitch. Congratulations.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually Doug, I just wanted to bump this thread today to get more congratulations.

Scott -- I get you buddy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Actually Doug, I just wanted to bump this thread


That will get you in trouble






























John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats Mitch








I try to have a quick wit about me but I think you may have me by a slight amount







...maybe slightly more than a slight amount


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I try to have a quick wit about me


Just hang out with Mitch.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats Mitch









willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Mitch
















Welcome to the Big 2000.

Happy Posting

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Actually Doug, I just wanted to bump this thread today to get more congratulations.



















Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Not nearly enough Tami.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Not nearly enough Tami.












Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok -- I really feel the love now. Thanks Outbackers.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Ok -- I really feel the love now. Thanks Outbackers.


Mitch, you really shouldn't let them know you're sooooo easy to please!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We love you, man!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Just trying to do my part to keep the congratulations coming. Just like you asked. Right Mitch?)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations!....Again!!!









Actually, I think some are just cashing in on your success by padding their post count.









Now_ *I*_ would not do something like that...









Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan, I know you wouldn't pad your posts. I almost hated responding here but I'm almost up to 30 on my congrat thread now. Hey, at least I didn't start my own thread praising ME for hitting 2,000 posts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Congratulations!....Again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...not me either.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Actually, I think some are just cashing in on your success by padding their post count.


*Why, that would be dessphicable!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go



















































Keep them coming


----------

